# rookie question removing broadhead from foam target



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2008)

Guys, I'm new at this, when retrieving a broadhead from a foam target, do you remove the head then pull out the shaft , or just muscle the arrow with head attached back through  the foam?


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 6, 2008)

If the head is sticking out the back, I usually screw it off to make it easier to pull out and it doesn't tear the target up as bad.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 6, 2008)

if not sticking out, then just pull back through


----------



## greenbrier (Sep 7, 2008)

Line the blades up with the cut marks on the target and pull!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just get you a loose bail of hay so you'll only have pass throughs.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 8, 2008)

I tend to take the broadhead off if its sticking out...much easier on my target...if its not sticking out pull pull pull... I would not recommend a hay bail depending on what you have for a back stop behind it.


----------



## whitworth (Sep 12, 2008)

*I use a homemade target*

Since I only shoot broadheads for hunting sight setup, my system works good. 
I use a 4' x 8' foam insulation board from the big building supply stores.  Cut them in 2' x 2' pieces; use four of them for a target and put folded newspaper between foam boards; taping the edges with masking tape. Each target then runs about $6 dollars apiece. (Two targets per 4' x 8')

The arrow sticks in the board but the broadhead always penetrates out the back.  I merely unscrew the broadhead; then pull the arrow.  Does no damage and the target gets a lot of use with field points.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 12, 2008)

Unscrew if through the target, otherwise just pull it out.  It's a lot harder to PUSH the arrow through the target then it is to pull


----------



## Doyle (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll offer everyone my handy dandy tip for pulling an arrow out.   My grip strenght is only fair, so I need all the help I can get.  I found an old-style mouse pad in the office.  The kind with the spongy foam back.  I cut it into a strip about 6"x3".  Put that piece into your palm and it will grip hard enough to pull Oprah out of a candy store.


----------



## weakie (Sep 12, 2008)

hard enough to pull Oprah out of a candy store.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> lol


----------

